# Υπάρχουν κρατίδια;



## sarant (May 4, 2009)

Ο όρος "κρατίδιο" χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά στον τύπο, αλλά και στη Βικιπαίδεια: 

α) Για τα ομόσπονδα κράτη, ιδίως της Γερμανίας (τα Länder), αλλά και της Αυστρίας ή της Ινδίας ή της Νιγηρίας.
β) Για τα μικρά κράτη (Λιχτενστάιν, Μονακό κτλ. αλλά και Ναούρου, Κιριμπάτι κτλ.)
γ) Για τη γειτονική ΠΓΔΜ

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο όρος πρέπει να αποφεύγεται στον προσεγμένο γραπτό λόγο. Ειδικά μάλιστα στην περίπτωση της Γερμανίας, ο όρος κρατίδιο μού φαίνεται διπλά άστοχος, αφού νομίζω ότι τα γερμανικά ομόσπονδα κράτη συγκροτήθηκαν πρώτα μετά τον πόλεμο και αυτά συγκρότησαν τη Γερμανία. Ότι τα ομόσπονδα κράτη έχουν βαρύτητα, φάνηκε καθαρά σε περιπτώσεις διάλυσης ομοσπονδιακών κρατών. Έπειτα, είναι κωμικό να αποκαλούμε κρατίδιο μια οντότητα με 5-10-20 εκατομμύρια πληθυσμό (ή και πολύ περισσότερο, στην περίπτωση της Ινδίας). Κατ' αναλογία, δεν θα πούμε κρατίδια ούτε τα αυστριακά ομόσπονδα κράτη. 

Όσο για τα πολύ μικρά κράτη (σε έκταση και πληθυσμό: Ανδόρα, Άγιος Μαρίνος, Λιχτενστάιν κτλ.), δεν θα τα έλεγα κρατίδια σε ένα προσεγμένο κείμενο. Στο κάτω-κάτω, στον ΟΗΕ έχουν ίσα δικαιώματα με τα μεγαλύτερα κράτη, και ούτε μπορούμε να βγάζουμε μεζούρα για να δούμε αν θα το πούμε κράτος ή κρατίδιο.

Εξυπακούεται ότι θεωρώ εντελώς απαράδεκτο να αποκαλεί κανείς κρατίδιο την ΠΓΔΜ, ακόμα δε περισσότερο "κρατίδιο των Σκοπίων" -και αστείο όταν ο αποκαλών είναι από την Κύπρο, που είναι πολύ μικρότερη από το "κρατίδιο" και σε έκταση και σε πληθυσμό.

Οπότε, για σημερινές κυριολεκτικές χρήσεις, δεν θα συνιστούσα τη λέξη "κρατίδιο". Μόνο για 
μεταφορικές-ειρωνικές χρήσεις π.χ. κρατίδιο του Κολωνακίου / των Εξαρχείων κτλ.

Επίσης, ίσως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για οντότητες του παρελθόντος (τα αναρίθμητα γερμανικά πριγκιπάτα ή τις ιταλικές πόλεις-κράτη) αλλά δεν βλέπω να προσφέρει κάτι η χρήση του ονομαστικά -αντί το κρατίδιο του Κάσελ, μπορείς πάντα να πεις το δουκάτο του Κάσελ, αν ήταν δουκάτο, ίσως όμως μη ονομαστικά να στέκει περισσότερο, δηλ. να πεις ότι το τάδε κραταιό κράτος χωρίστηκε σε πάμπολλα αλληλομισούμενα κρατίδια.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Το ερώτημα είναι πώς το μετράμε το κρατίδιο; Προσωπικά, δεν με ενοχλεί η λέξη σε ανεπίσημη χρήση (π.χ. όταν κάποιος θέλει να αναφερθεί σε πολύ μικρό κράτος), αλλά σε επίσημα κείμενα μου φαίνεται μάλλον ατυχής η χρήση της.


----------



## Rogerios (May 4, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τις, όπως πάντα, εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις του sarant. Σε νομικό κείμενο, π.χ., η χρήση του όρου "κρατίδιο' είναι αδιανόητη: ανεξαρτήτως έκτασης και πληθυσμού, ένα κράτος είναι πάντα κράτος και ασκεί (σε νομικό τουλάχιστον επίπεδο) τα ίδια κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα. Από αυτής της απόψεως (δηλ. του υποκειμένου του διεθνούς δικαίου) τίποτε δεν διαφοροποιεί την Ανδόρρα από την Ο.Δ.Γ. Αλλά και για τα μορφώματα που συνθέτουν ένα ομοσπονδιακό κράτος, ο όρος κρατίδιο είναι εντελώς άστοχος και προσβλητικός, τόσο σε νομικό όσο και σε απλώς "σοβαρό" (όπως το χαρακτηρίζει ο sarant), κείμενο: ο μόνος προβληματισμός (όπου την απάντηση τη δίνει συνήθως το συνταγματικό δίκαιο του κάθε ομοσπονδιακού κράτους) είναι αν θα γίνει λόγος για "ομόσπονδα κράτη" (περίπτωση της Γερμανίας), ομόσπονδες πολιτείες (Η.Π.Α., πιθανώς Βραζιλία) ή θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιος άλλος όρος (π.χ. τα ελβετικά καντόνια).

Άρα, το "κρατίδιο" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί: 
α. στο πλαίσιο ιστορικής μελέτης, ιδίως όταν γίνεται λόγος για τον κατακερματισμό μιας προγενέστερης κρατικής οντότητας: λ.χ. το χαλιφάτο της Κόρδοβας χωρίστηκε σε πολυάριθμα κρατίδια/ οι Ρωμαίοι χώρισαν το βασίλειο της Μακεδονίας σε τέσσερα κρατίδια. Εννοείται ότι πάντα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιος άλλος όρος από το κρατίδιο: όταν τα κρατίδια έφεραν την ίδια "επίσημη" ονομασία αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο και για τις προτάσεις που αναφέρονται γενικώς σε αυτά (π.χ. αντίστοιχα "εμιράτα" και "μερίδες" για τα δύο παραδείγματα).

β. σε μεταφορική χρήση (όπως επισήμανε ο sarant).

Η κατά τα λοιπά χρήση του όρου γίνεται με προφανή απαξιωτική διάθεση: άρα ταιριάζει σε τρόπον τινά "στρατευμένα" κείμενα, με σαφείς στόχους και προκαθορισμένο κοινό.


----------



## Costas (May 4, 2009)

Για αναλογίες, κάντε και μια γκουγκλιά στο statelet.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> ανεξαρτήτως έκτασης και πληθυσμού, ένα κράτος είναι πάντα κράτος και ασκεί (σε νομικό τουλάχιστον επίπεδο) τα ίδια κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα. Από αυτής της απόψεως (δηλ. του υποκειμένου του διεθνούς δικαίου) τίποτε δεν διαφοροποιεί την Ανδόρρα από την Ο.Δ.Γ.


Κράτη μικρής έκτασης (ο πληθυσμός δεν ενδιαφέρει) που δεν έχουν διασφαλισμένη διεθνή αναγνώριση είναι από κάθε άποψη κρατίδια.


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Κράτη μικρής έκτασης (ο πληθυσμός δεν ενδιαφέρει) που δεν έχουν διασφαλισμένη διεθνή αναγνώριση είναι από κάθε άποψη κρατίδια.



Παράδειγμα;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 4, 2009)

Ν. Οσετία, Κόσοβο, Σκόπια (δεκ. '90), Δημ. Β. Κύπρου. Από τα παλιά, Δημ. Κορσικής (επί Π. Παολί, μέσα 18ου), Βορ. Ηπείρου (1914).


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι και η Υπερδνειστερία ή η Αμπχαζία, τότε.
Όμως είναι αυθαίρετο το όριο του μικρού, από τη μια κι από την άλλη αυτά είναι επικίνδυνο να τα πεις κρατίδια, αφού είναι "ψευδοκράτη" για ορισμένους.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 4, 2009)

1.Ειναι αυθαίρετο (το όριο), αλλά πάντως μικρά :) Δεν παύει να αφορά τα μικρής εκτάσεως. 
Άλλωστε δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς ότι η Ανδόρα και το Βατικανό είναι μικρά κράτη. Αν και το αχανές Λουξεμβούργο, επικεφαλής ευρωπαϊκής αντιπροσωπείας, εξηγούσε στις γιουγκοσλαβικές δημοκρατίες προ ετών ότι δεν είναι βιώσιμα τα μικρά κράτη. 
2. Πράγματι, μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο ως προς το ότι αναγνωρίζει έτσι κρατική οντότητα. Οπότε όμως
ο όρος δεν είναι ή δεν είναι αναγκαστικά ούτε απαράδεκτος ούτε προσβλητικός. Τουναντίον μπορεί να γίνει ευπρόσδεκτος από τους ενδιαφερομένους για να εμπεδώσουν κρατική φυσιογνωμία διεθνώς.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

Το _κρατίδιο_ λημματογραφείται στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*κρατίδιο* (το) |1855| *1.* το μικρής έκτασης (ή και οργανωτικής υποδομής) κράτος: _το ~ των Σκοπίων / του Βατικανού_ *2.* καθένα από τα μέλη ομόσπονδης πολιτείας: _ήταν από τα πλουσιότερα ~ τής Ο.Δ.Γ_.

Να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:

Η λέξη υπάρχει από το 1855, επομένως πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε πότε και κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες απέκτησε τη (δεύτερη στο ΛΝΕΓ) σημασία «μέλος ομόσπονδης πολιτείας».
Το ότι ο ορισμός στην πρώτη σημασία αναφέρεται σε κράτος «μικρής έκτασης» δεν πρέπει να μας ξενίζει, ή πολύ περισσότερο να απαιτούμε από τα λεξικά να δίνουν συγκεκριμένα όρια για το «πόσο μικρής, δηλαδή;». Η λέξη _κρατίδιο_ δεν είναι επιστημονικός όρος, αλλά υποκειμενικός χαρακτηρισμός. Κάτι που είναι κρατίδιο για κάποιον, δεν είναι για κάποιον άλλον — όπως κι αυτός που λ.χ. αποκαλώ εγώ «κοντό» για έναν άλλον μπορεί να μην είναι. (Παρεμπ, φίλος λέει ότι οι άνθρωποι χωρίζονται σε ψηλούς, πολύ ψηλούς και πάρα πολύ ψηλούς.) Επομένως, ο όρος _κρατίδιο_ πρέπει να αποφεύγεται σε κάθε κείμενο ή λόγο από τα οποία οφείλουν να λείπουν οι υποκειμενικοί χαρακτηρισμοί.
Το ότι ο ορισμός στην πρώτη σημασία αναφέρεται σε κράτος «μικρής οργανωτικής υποδομής» (προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα τα «ανεπαρκούς, περιορισμένης») είναι σαφώς μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός. Θα προτιμούσα αν υπήρχε η επισήμανση «συνήθ. μειωτ.» για αυτό — επισήμανση την οποία ανέμενα και στην τρίτη σημασία τής λέξης _προτεκτοράτο _«το κράτος που έχει ουσιαστικά χάσει την εθνική του αυτοδιάθεση και βρίσκεται υπό τον έλεγχο άλλου ισχυρότερου». (ΣτΖ: το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί το _προτεκτοράτο_, αλλά όχι το _κρατίδιο_). Μην ξεχνούμε άλλωστε και το _αρχίδιο_ «μικρά αρχή, ανάξιον λόγου υπούργημα» (Δημητράκος), στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος.


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2009)

Ζαζ, πολύ χρήσιμες επισημάνσεις. Το ΛΚΝ έχει το κρατίδιο σαν επιμέρους λήμμα του κράτος. Όσο για το 1855, πλάκα έχει το όνομα του συγγραφέα όπου το αποδελτίωσε ο Κουμανούδης: Ικέσιος Λάτρης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2009)

sarant said:


> Όσο για το 1855, πλάκα έχει το όνομα του συγγραφέα όπου το αποδελτίωσε ο Κουμανούδης: Ικέσιος Λάτρης.



Ενδιαφέροντα nicknames είχαν και τότε (δεν φαντάζομαι να ήταν όνομα _πραγματικού _ανθρώπου) :)


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2009)

Από το λίγο που έψαξα, μάλλον ήταν....


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2009)

sarant said:


> Από το λίγο που έψαξα, μάλλον ήταν....



*Σωστά!!* Και η απόδειξη εδώ.

Πάντως, από τους τίτλους των έργων του και το διαφαινόμενο περίγραμμα της δραστηριότητάς δεν αποκλείεται και εκείνος να χρησιμοποίησε το «κρατίδιο» μειωτικά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> . Θα προτιμούσα αν υπήρχε η επισήμανση «συνήθ. μειωτ.» για αυτό — επισήμανση την οποία ανέμενα και στην τρίτη σημασία τής λέξης _προτεκτοράτο _«το κράτος που έχει ουσιαστικά χάσει την εθνική του αυτοδιάθεση και βρίσκεται υπό τον έλεγχο άλλου ισχυρότερου»




*statelet *
A very small nation-state, or a region that acts like a nation-state (Wikit.)
Με τη φόρα που πήρες και στην αυτοκρατορία θα κοτσάρεις το "μειωτ." :)


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το ΛΚΝ έχει το κρατίδιο σαν επιμέρους λήμμα του κράτος.


Πολύ σωστά — όπου το αναφέρει ως υποκοριστικό τού _κράτους_. Οπότε, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, μιλάμε απλώς για ένα μικρής έκτασης κράτος, χωρίς καμία μειωτική διάθεση (π.χ. πρβλ. λημματογράφηση των _ανθρωπάκι_ και _ανθρωπάκος_ ως υπολήμματα στο _άνθρωπος_, όπου καθίσταται σαφές από τον λεξικογράφο πως χρησιμοποιούνται μειωτικά — αν και το, επίσης υποκοριστικό, _ανθρωπάριο_ δίνεται ως αυθύπαρκτο λήμμα). Δεν μπορεί άμεσα να εξαχθεί, με βάση τη λημματογράφηση του ΛΚΝ, ότι το κρατίδιο αναφέρεται και στο μικρής σημασίας κράτος (σίγουρα μειωτική χρήση), ενώ από πουθενά δεν συνάγεται η δεύτερη σημασία που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ (για το μέλος ομόσπονδης πολιτείας). Γι' αυτό το τελευταίο, καλό θα ήταν να ανακαλύπταμε πώς κατέληξε να περιληφθεί στις σημασίες που παραθέτει το ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Τελικά μάλλον κάποιοι γερμανοτραφείς την έχουν κάνει τη ζημιά με τη σημασία κρατίδιο = μέλος ομόσπονδης πολιτείας — και μάλιστα προκαλώντας κι ένα μπέρδεμα εκεί όπου δεν έχουμε ούτε κρατίδια ούτε καν ομοσπονδία· εννοώ την Κοινοπολιτεία Ανεξάρτητων Κρατών η οποία σε ένα γερμανοελληνικό γλωσσάρι αποδόθηκε Συνομοσπονδία Ανεξαρτήτων Κρατιδίων, κι έτσι βρέθηκε αυτή η εκτρωματική σύναψη να δίνει κοντά 4000 (!) ευρήματα σε γερμανογενείς ιστοτόπους...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 26, 2013)

Τι λέτε για το microstate; Πόσο δόκιμο είναι; Χρησιμοποιείται σε επίσημα έγγραφα; Έχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο; (το πρωτοσυνάντησα ως microestado, στα ισπανικά)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2013)

Μπόλικα μικροκράτη στο νέτι, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Μια ιστορία της λέξης από το OED:

   1962 _Economist _20 Jan. 204/1 The *micro-states left behind by France—Niger, Chad, Dahomey, Togo.    1970 _Britannica Bk. of Year _(U.S.) 463 Other events included‥proposals that a special UN membership category be created for ‘microstates’.    1974 _Austral. Outlook_ XXVIII. i. 24 No clear and universally acceptable definition of a {microstate} has yet emerged.

Η χρήση της λέξης σε βιβλία (όπου μπερδεύεται με την κατάσταση της χημείας):
https://www.google.com/search?q=microstate&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

Κι ένα βιβλίο γεμάτο microstates:
Secrets of the Seven Smallest States of Europe


----------



## skam (Mar 26, 2013)

Συχνά χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο κρατίδιο ειδικά για την fyrom σε δικτυακές συζητήσεις, και καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει κάπως προσβλητική χροιά. Όμως ο λόγος που το κάνω είναι για να τονίσω την ασημαντότητα της απειλής που κραδαίνουν συζητητές. 
Έτσι όταν λέει κάποιος ότι ο στόχος του ονόματος που διεκδικούν, είναι να μας πάρουν την Μακεδονία μέχρι και την Θεσσαλονίκη, μπορεί να απαντήσω ότι ένα κρατίδιο σε μέγεθος Πελοποννήσου δεν αποτελεί απειλή, όπως και να λέγεται, ότι και να έχει στο μυαλό του.....


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 26, 2013)

skam said:


> Συχνά χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο κρατίδιο ειδικά για την fyrom σε δικτυακές συζητήσεις, και καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει κάπως προσβλητική χροιά. Όμως ο λόγος που το κάνω είναι για να τονίσω την ασημαντότητα της απειλής που κραδαίνουν συζητητές.
> Έτσι όταν λέει κάποιος ότι ο στόχος του ονόματος που διεκδικούν, είναι να μας πάρουν την Μακεδονία μέχρι και την Θεσσαλονίκη, μπορεί να απαντήσω ότι ένα κρατίδιο σε μέγεθος Πελοποννήσου δεν αποτελεί απειλή, όπως και να λέγεται, ότι και να έχει στο μυαλό του.....



Πάντως το εδαφικό μέγεθος δεν αποτελεί κριτήριο σημαντικότητας (sic) ή ισχύος. Π.χ. η Σιγκαπούρη είναι πολύ, πολύ μικρότερη από την Πελοπόνησο.


----------

